# Brilliant forum



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Just wanted to say what a brilliant forum this is 

Everyone seems friendly and people have been so helpful, answering my many questions!

Thank you


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I second your thought!

Thank you, Mods and Admins and other nice and helpful people for making this forum GREAT!

PS: Guys, don't be afraid to post a quick or long thank you to them.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thx ---------------> lol


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

This was ages ago just noticed sorry but thanks for the great forum guys


----------

